# White Corvette Registry



## Phattiremike (Dec 3, 2017)

I've heard of a registry for Schwinn white Corvettes. I can't seem to find serial #'s or a registry but wanted to add this original 1959 to whoever is keeping track, for all I know this serial # is on the registry? @islandschwinn, are you the keeper of the registry?
I need to tweak the 3 speed, but got the light working and installed today.
My serial # is E938770.

Thanks - Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2017)

@island schwinn started the registry just don't know how up to date it is. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 3, 2017)

It all started with this thread at the schwinnbikeforum. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.0

I was keeping tabs on the known bikes with the serial numbers and the owners in that thread. Yours Phattiremike was registered in 2013 when Tom first presented it to the internet after he finished cleaning it up. When I ran into a conflict years ago with a mod on that forum I began to bring her dirty actions to the owners attention. I had two feet in the door in getting her relieved of duty or to resign. She finally left and was gone for a while but then came back months later as an owner/partner.  Then I was banned from posting for two weeks and when that ban was over I had enough time to delete over 2500 of my posts including some of my complete threads before she banned me permanently. My post in that thread above had a list of all the White 59 Corvettes and it was deleted, but before I did that I told a few individuals to copy my list before it was deleted. I'm not sure if that ever happened. 

I have a list of a few but this is incomplete due to the fact I can't remember the others. Here are the names and I have serials for a few of them.

I believe Dave the wave or some name like that also had one. Sorry I can't remember the rest.

Popmachines
Pedalsnostagia
Pantmaker
Freqman1
Indiana Dave
CannonCam now owned by Partsguy
Island Schwinn
Phattiremike  previous Tom aka no ballooners


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 3, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> It all started with this thread at the schwinnbikeforum. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.0
> 
> I was keeping tabs on the known bikes with the serial numbers and the owners in that thread. Yours Phattiremike was registered in 2013 when Tom first presented it to the internet after he finished cleaning it up. When I ran into a conflict years ago with a mod on that forum I began to bring her dirty actions to the owners attention. I had two feet in the door in getting her relieved of duty or to resign. She finally left and was gone for a while but then came back months later as an owner/partner.  Then I was banned from posting for two weeks and when that ban was over I had enough time to delete over 2500 of my posts including some of my complete threads before she banned me permanently. My post in that thread above had a list of all the White 59 Corvettes and it was deleted, but before I did that I told a few individuals to copy my list before it was deleted. I'm not sure if that ever happened.
> 
> ...





GTs58 said:


> It all started with this thread at the schwinnbikeforum. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.0
> 
> I was keeping tabs on the known bikes with the serial numbers and the owners in that thread. Yours Phattiremike was registered in 2013 when Tom first presented it to the internet after he finished cleaning it up. When I ran into a conflict years ago with a mod on that forum I began to bring her dirty actions to the owners attention. I had two feet in the door in getting her relieved of duty or to resign. She finally left and was gone for a while but then came back months later as an owner/partner.  Then I was banned from posting for two weeks and when that ban was over I had enough time to delete over 2500 of my posts including some of my complete threads before she banned me permanently. My post in that thread above had a list of all the White 59 Corvettes and it was deleted, but before I did that I told a few individuals to copy my list before it was deleted. I'm not sure if that ever happened.
> 
> ...




I appreciate the thread that started it all from the schwinn forum thank you.  Shawn Sweeney shared the link about an hour ago as well.   I'm glad the thread was saved, before your posts were deleted. 
Interesting reading Toms story on cleaning up my bike!
Thanks again - Mike


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm currently without a computer,and working from my phone is real difficult for me.when I get situated,I'll post up some info and serial numbers here.


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 5, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> @island schwinn started the registry just don't know how up to date it is. V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> It all started with this thread at the schwinnbikeforum. http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/index.php?topic=2177.0
> 
> I was keeping tabs on the known bikes with the serial numbers and the owners in that thread. Yours Phattiremike was registered in 2013 when Tom first presented it to the internet after he finished cleaning it up. When I ran into a conflict years ago with a mod on that forum I began to bring her dirty actions to the owners attention. I had two feet in the door in getting her relieved of duty or to resign. She finally left and was gone for a while but then came back months later as an owner/partner.  Then I was banned from posting for two weeks and when that ban was over I had enough time to delete over 2500 of my posts including some of my complete threads before she banned me permanently. My post in that thread above had a list of all the White 59 Corvettes and it was deleted, but before I did that I told a few individuals to copy my list before it was deleted. I'm not sure if that ever happened.
> 
> ...




You mean "*partsguy"...
*
I appreciate all the info on these bikes! Definitely my dream Schwinn!


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 9, 2017)

Any thoughts on decal replacements?  What I mean is, I have an original decal set w/ a few to spare repo ones - should I replace the weakest decal on my corvette "chain guard" or leave it alone?  I would like opinions on this. 

Thanks Mike


----------



## OptimusJay (Dec 9, 2017)

I'd lean towards leaving what you have on the bike now, but that's just my tendency. Are the decals in your original set "aged" so they'll match the ones on the bike? If they are then you could get away with just replacing the CG. If they are not, I'd either leave everything as is or replace them all so they look consistent.
Great bike!
Jay


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 9, 2017)

OptimusJay said:


> I'd lean towards leaving what you have on the bike now, but that's just my tendency. Are the decals in your original set "aged" so they'll match the ones on the bike? If they are then you could get away with just replacing the CG. If they are not, I'd either leave everything as is or replace them all so they look consistent.
> Great bike!
> Jay



Thanks Jay,  they are original and yellowed.  I will likely not touch them.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 9, 2017)

If you wanted a nicer looking chain guard, here's what I would do. Get a nice 59 guard and completely redo it and save the original as is. But keep in mind, there were two possibly three different variations of the 1959 chain guard so get one that matches the stamping on yours. The differences are in the absence of the tab or smaller tab that's bent in at the rear of the radius for supporting the guard. Here's the first issue of the new 59 guard with no bent in tab.


----------



## vincev (Feb 23, 2019)

Mine has the darts on the fork almost completely gone.Any ideas ??


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 23, 2019)

vincev said:


> Mine has the darts on the fork almost completely gone.Any ideas ??




Are you practicing your pin striping skills yet? 
Bones finally created a fork decal, *in black*, for the 50's style but I haven't seen one in red yet. That would be somewhat of a hard decal to install IMO.


----------

